
What Makes Steve Jobs Great - dporan
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/27/opinion/nocera-what-makes-steve-jobs-great.html
======
MikeCapone
The long Esquire interview referenced in the article is worth checking out:

[http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/opinion/Nocera_Ch2...](http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/opinion/Nocera_Ch2.pdf)

------
Off
i'm fucking tired of all that steevie bullshit. stop, please, stop.

